
Tidal Cycles: A Haskell DSL for Live Coding with SuperCollider - naters
https://tidalcycles.org/index.php/Welcome
======
apotatopot
For folks w/ ruby experience, or little programming experience all together,
Sonic Pi is a really nice program to learn w/.

